# Has anyone seen my postcount?



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 2, 2003)

You see, I distinctly remember enjoying reaching 3333 posts, and I log on today and suddenly I seem to have not quite so many.

Is this a board problem, or is this the new 'gnome' fun game? Because I know it happened to Crothian once...


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 2, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *You see, I distinctly remember enjoying reaching 3333 posts, and I log on today and suddenly I seem to have not quite so many.
> 
> Is this a board problem, or is this the new 'gnome' fun game? Because I know it happened to Crothian once... *



I passed 4000 last night, and not long after that, It went back to 3500. Why? Well, i'll tell you. There were/are problems with the server handling long threads(i.e. hivemind), and so some of them were deleted last night, along with our posts. More will go, too, I think.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 2, 2003)

Ah, OK. At least it's not just me then.


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 2, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Ah, OK. At least it's not just me then. *



At least you get to hit 3333 posts again. Flimsy, but still a silver lining.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 2, 2003)

I lost a bunch of posts and a whole thread!


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 2, 2003)

I lost my place in the top 50.  

(And a few hours ago, I was in the Top 50, until randomling overtook me. )


----------



## HellHound (Mar 2, 2003)

WHoa....

Actually, I'm just posting this to see if I took a hit too...

(Yup - 150 some posts gone)


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 2, 2003)

As you guys might have seen in the last Hivemind thread, I am deleting the old Hivemind threads. It hadn't occurred to me, but that obviously means that anyone who has posted in them is going to lose post count. Doh.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 2, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *...that obviously means that anyone who has posted in them is going to lose post count. Doh. *



Post count doesn't mean anything anyway...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 2, 2003)

I wonder if I can get back to zero


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 2, 2003)

Yeah, this'll just reinstate Morrus in the top where he belongs   I don't think I've even looked at my postcount since passing 1000 (well, maybe once or twice, but mainly to track my own addiction )


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 2, 2003)

LOL - I believe this will leave me with around 300 posts, but we'll see when we get there I suppose...


----------



## Darkness (Mar 2, 2003)

Well, for that, all of your posts would have to be deleted.

I doubt that you can convince him to do so, but Morrus could delete them all at once with just a few mouse clicks.

So, unless EN World starts anew (or you start over with a new account, at least), I don't think that it's viable.


(edit - This of course goes to Crothian, not to the rat bastard who posted twice after him. )


----------



## Psionicist (Mar 2, 2003)

vBulletin will only display threads available on the forums. If your posts are deleted from the forums, your postcount will decrease.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 2, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Well, for that, all of your posts would have to be deleted.
> 
> I doubt that you can convince him to do so, but Morrus could delete them all at once with just a few mouse clicks.
> 
> ...




Ya, it will never happen.  I just thought it'd be funny to get as high as I diud and then go back to the begginning.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 2, 2003)

Then again... Maybe Morrus could enlist Wicht's help, IYKWIMAITYD.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Mar 2, 2003)

if a lot of posts got axed then maybe i'm back to 666 *grins evilly*

lol


----------



## Horacio (Mar 2, 2003)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:
			
		

> *if a lot of posts got axed then maybe i'm back to 666 *grins evilly*
> 
> lol *




You are now under that number


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 2, 2003)

Pkitty - please tell us when you've finished with the deleting, so we can see what we're all left with.

I too think that with ALL the Hivemind threads gone, I'm quite likely to drop under 1000 - a scary thought!

But then, as we've said before, it's not about the postcount.


----------



## Kaiyosama (Mar 2, 2003)

AHHHH!  My beautiful postcount!  Now it looks like Micheal Jackson!  AHHHH!

Are you just deleting old hive threads, or others as well?  If so, which ones are canidates?


----------



## Skade (Mar 2, 2003)

Doesn't bother me in the least.  It was pretty funny that it happened less than 60 seconds after I reached 1000, though.


----------



## arwink (Mar 2, 2003)

While I have no idea how much I may have lost, I'm quite intriuged to see what I end up with


----------



## Jeph (Mar 2, 2003)

Time to get back up to 2000 . . .


----------



## Darkness (Mar 3, 2003)

Kaiyosama said:
			
		

> *Are you just deleting old hive threads, or others as well?  If so, which ones are canidates? *



Well, we need to delete very long threads (700+ or something) and most of these are Hivemind threads.


----------



## arwink (Mar 3, 2003)

Are they done yet? 

I have to say, I actually enjoy the lowered postcount.  It makes me feel like I've wasted far less time on the boards than I actually have


----------



## jgbrowning (Mar 3, 2003)

wonder where my post count lays now... 

joe b.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 3, 2003)

I think that Piratecat is done - for now, anyway.


----------



## Horacio (Mar 3, 2003)

Poor Pkitty, too many threads to delete...


----------



## arwink (Mar 3, 2003)

-looks at new postcount-

It's official.  I spent way, way too much time on Hive threads


----------



## Horacio (Mar 3, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> *-looks at new postcount-
> 
> It's official.  I spent way, way too much time on Hive threads  *




_Horaco looks at his postcount_

I guess I didn't spend as much time as I thought...


----------



## Eosin the Red (Mar 3, 2003)

Looks like I dropped out of the top 20 with the deletions. Damn, I was hoping to make a run for Crothian.


----------



## Cyragnome (Mar 3, 2003)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> [Has anyone seen my postcount?




I saw it somewhere down by I and 26th street near the GW campus...it was running fast


----------



## Crothian (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Has anyone seen my postcount?*



			
				Cyragnome said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I saw it somewhere down by I and 26th street near the GW campus...it was running fast  *




Really?  I was dancing with this really cool woman and the Postcount cut in and took her away from me....


----------



## Horacio (Mar 3, 2003)

1/3 of my postcount decided to flee from me, only my faithful Story Hour posts remained.


----------



## Ashwyn (Mar 3, 2003)

7/8 ran away from me. 1000 gold peices to the person or persons who track it down!


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 3, 2003)

I lost about 600 posts.

Shows how low my Hive presence really is.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Mar 3, 2003)

I lost more than 2000. I shall say no more.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 3, 2003)

Yep, I lost about 2500.  Not as many as I thought, actually, but now I have to break 1000 again


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 3, 2003)

Eek!  I lost my sig banner too somewhere along the way.  I need to fix that - can anyone host this picture for me?


----------



## randomling (Mar 3, 2003)

I lost around 2000 posts too.

Postcount means nothing! I may even try a new nickname for a while.

--randomling, aka SlightlyInsaneWidget


----------



## Morrus (Mar 3, 2003)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Eek!  I lost my sig banner too somewhere along the way.  I need to fix that - can anyone host this picture for me? *




Since you just uploaded the image to the messageboards, it's kinda already hosted now... just grab the URL.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 3, 2003)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Since you just uploaded the image to the messageboards, it's kinda already hosted now... just grab the URL. *




Thanks, Russ   I'm already doing that, actually  But I was hoping it would just be a short term fix.  I don't like using the boards here for storage...


----------



## Ravellion (Mar 3, 2003)

I am not hurt too bad. Just the META hivemind threads I guess.

But will you delete long story hours too?


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 3, 2003)

We'll be paring down the ones that have gotten too long - mine included.  Wulf's is also too long.

The pruning worked, incidentally. Some search-related admin functions that were being obstreperous are now working like a charm. Hooray!


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 3, 2003)

I renew my previous offer, incidentally; anyone too annoyed by the post count reduction can let me know, and I'll manually reset their post-count. You may get mocked by your friends a little, but it's no big deal for me to do.


----------



## Sniktch (Mar 3, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I renew my previous offer, incidentally; anyone too annoyed by the post count reduction can let me know, and I'll manually reset their post-count. You may get mocked by your friends a little, but it's no big deal for me to do. *




Bleh, we know you just did it to get you and Russ back near the top of the list   From what I hear, everyone will be starting at 0 again before too long, anyway, and I'm not going to lose any sleep about my postcount dropping


----------



## Timothy (Mar 3, 2003)

Great My sig (and half my posts) are in old hive threads, come on siggie, work , WORK!


----------



## Timothy (Mar 3, 2003)

okay, so not ALL of the hive thread got deleted, phew.

(ignore the fact that I post twice so my post count will rise a bit, postcount doesn't matter )


----------



## 8XXX{0}====> (Mar 3, 2003)

I lost 100, at least. My daily average dropped from 20 to 2... now i feel sad. Pirate Kitty, do you think you could bump it up again, say add another 90 posts? I really felt good about breaking 100...


----------



## Darkness (Mar 3, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I renew my previous offer, incidentally; anyone too annoyed by the post count reduction can let me know, and I'll manually reset their post-count. You may get mocked by your friends a little, but it's no big deal for me to do. *



I'd just like to know exactly how much post count I lost, for curiosity's sake.
But if it's not possible to tell, that's fine; it really doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 4, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I'd just like to know exactly how much post count I lost, for curiosity's sake.
> But if it's not possible to tell, that's fine; it really doesn't matter anyway.  *




I can e-mail you the threads I saved and you can count how many posts you had in them


----------



## Darkness (Mar 4, 2003)

No, thanks. Like I said, it doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 4, 2003)

I think you were around 6100, Darkness. I wouldn't swear to it, though.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Mar 4, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *I renew my previous offer, incidentally; anyone too annoyed by the post count reduction can let me know, and I'll manually reset their post-count. You may get mocked by your friends a little, but it's no big deal for me to do. *




I think anyone that attched to their post count should at least be gnomed. Or possibly a new feature.... flumphed.

Watch out Crothian, now that you got shaved down by 5K or so, I'll catch you 

suzi


----------



## arwink (Mar 4, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *I'd just like to know exactly how much post count I lost, for curiosity's sake.
> But if it's not possible to tell, that's fine; it really doesn't matter anyway.  *




There was a fiarly recent top twenty posters meta thread that should give you some idea.  Without it, I'd have no idea what I was at


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 4, 2003)

Will the pruning of Hivemind threads become a semi-regular feature? That could reduce the amount of flag that we receive a bit!


----------



## garyh (Mar 6, 2003)

I was wondering how I could lose postcount and go up the ladder...  I only had about 150 Hivemind posts.  Most of mine are safely in the In Character forums.  

I'm now #32.  Wow!


----------

